# Review - Austeroids.is



## thejennerbrandon (Mar 12, 2022)

Hey All, 
New to this space and am looking for a reliable AU supplier, 
No luck so far but I have decided that I will use my struggles to leave reviews for anywhere that I buy from. 

austeroids.is - Accepts bitcoin only, 
ships fast within Australia, 
Purchased oral Dbol & Anavar, both looked and smelt identical, purchased a test kit and tested the Dbol, came back as fake. 
Stay away from these guys or at the very least, use at your own risk. 

1/10


----------



## TomJ (Mar 12, 2022)

I wonder how many posts it will take before op will get to whatever source he's shilling for and give us the G2G. 

Just save us all the time and just come out, promote or shill whatever source youre repping and get it over with.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 12, 2022)

It is hard to get stuff there to POME land; they’ve gone back to the penal days. That’s been my experience. Been doing a case study on their scanners that one of the guys sent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejennerbrandon (Mar 12, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I wonder how many posts it will take before op will get to whatever source he's shilling for and give us the G2G.
> 
> Just save us all the time and just come out, promote or shill whatever source youre repping and get it over with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Hey Tom,
Genuinely wish I could say I had a site that I was gonna plug.
If I did unsure as hell wouldn’t be 70kg at 5’9 looking like a stick. 
Me and the boys are watching taking it in turns to buy from a site every month and test it until we get something good 

Picture of how lean/tiny I am attached. I’m already eating over 3,000 calories a day


----------



## newcadam (Oct 9, 2022)

thejennerbrandon said:


> Hey All,
> New to this space and am looking for a reliable AU supplier,
> No luck so far but I have decided that I will use my struggles to leave reviews for anywhere that I buy from.
> 
> ...


Hi, I've just joined as I'm looking for somewhere to buy from in Aus. Any luck yourself? I used to buy from a guy on Wickr but he just vanished one day...thanks


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 9, 2022)

Those test kits are junk. Feelz are more reliable and you have a nasty case of gyno that you'll want to zap before it becomes a permanent burden.


----------

